
My CS50x Final Project: Organizer – Bookmarking Web App - franciscostacom
https://organizer.franciscosta.com/
======
franciscostacom
Just finished CS50x! It was a wild 3.5 month ride. I'm a digital product
designer learning to code. All thoughts and feedback are more than welcome! :)

